# Reputable Breeders in Western and Central New York



## DisneyFan (Jun 29, 2012)

Hello, I am new to this forum and this is my first post. 
We are looking for reputable Golden Retriever breeders in Western and Central New York. We prefer a light colored puppy. I've seen several breeders listed on this site; but other than having the appropriate clearances, what else should I be looking for? Has anyone been extremely happy or unhappy with a particular breeder? I would appreciate any guidance given. Thank you in advance.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

There is a big show in Hamburg, NY Weds thru Sunday. It maybe a good place to see the actual dogs and meet
breeders. Off the top of my head, Nitro, Gosling, Gotta Be are all in Ny. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DisneyFan (Jun 29, 2012)

I've never been to a dog show before. Will breeders have the time to talk to me?


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

You can walk thru the grooming area and talk to the exhibitors, breeders, and handlers. They might ask you to come back after the Goldens show. Sit ringside and see which dogs you like and then approach them afterward. They won't bite! I'll be there! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## phelmers (Jul 29, 2009)

We have a three year old golden named Freyja (our third) who is an absolute charm. She came from Kathy Hearn's kennel at GottaBeGoldens (www.gottabegoldens.com) which is now based in Ontario, NY on the east side of the Rochester, NY area. Freyja was one of nine gals in an all female litter; we've met several of Freyja's sisters and they are all great! Kathy was highly recommended to us by the Golden Retriever Club of Western NY (www.grcwny.org) and still keeps in touch with us. 

Another breeder we used in the past were Dan and Shirlet Petko at Happy Acres in Lockport NY (near Niagara Falls). They are reputable breeders and the two dogs we got from them (Amber and Cosi) were great but both came down with cancer (although different types). We were talking to them when we decided on Kathy's pups - mainly because Kathy had female pups available.


----------



## DisneyFan (Jun 29, 2012)

Thank you phelmers for the recommendation. I sincerely appreciate it. I've been talking to a few breeders; and what a coincidence, I actually spoke with Kathy yesterday afternoon. She was very pleasant. I'm anxious to see meet Kathy and her Goldens.


----------



## DisneyFan (Jun 29, 2012)

I would also like to thank CarolinaCasey for mentioning the dog show in Hamburg. 
I'm going to try to make it and hopefully meet a few of the breeders. Thanks again.


----------



## DisneyFan (Jun 29, 2012)

CarolinaCasey, 
Email me and I'll tell you about the dog show.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

I looked at Gotta Be Goldens website, and found a lot of information, what I didn't find was the Health Guarantee. I would recommend asking the breeder. Does the guarantee require the return of the puppy (not good, as breeders know you won't return the puppy after it has been in your home), or reimbursement of puppy costs towards treatment. I also don't like to see breeders pushing NuVet products, especially if they don't tell you they get a kickback everything you order, or that you must use them in order for the puppy to be guaranteed. Not saying this breeder does that, just something to ask, and decide if you can live with the answer.

Good luck with your puppy search


----------



## DisneyFan (Jun 29, 2012)

Dear Millie's Mom,
Thank you for your insight. I'm new to this and appreciate any advice given.


----------



## elizabethmz (Jul 7, 2013)

*Question regarding Happy Acres*



phelmers said:


> We have a three year old golden named Freyja (our third) who is an absolute charm. She came from Kathy Hearn's kennel at GottaBeGoldens (www.gottabegoldens.com) which is now based in Ontario, NY on the east side of the Rochester, NY area. Freyja was one of nine gals in an all female litter; we've met several of Freyja's sisters and they are all great! Kathy was highly recommended to us by the Golden Retriever Club of Western NY (www.grcwny.org) and still keeps in touch with us.
> 
> Another breeder we used in the past were Dan and Shirlet Petko at Happy Acres in Lockport NY (near Niagara Falls). They are reputable breeders and the two dogs we got from them (Amber and Cosi) were great but both came down with cancer (although different types). We were talking to them when we decided on Kathy's pups - mainly because Kathy had female pups available.



Dear Phelmers,


 I know it has been a long time and I'm not even sure you are still a member but would it be okay to ask you a few questions regarding Happy Acre Goldens? We were referred to them by a very reputable breeder in Michigan and my husband contacted Dan. He said we should send in $500 deposit as they have two litters pending and the first litter is spoken for but just in case Windy delivers another male (which is what we want) then we could have a puppy from Windy's litter. Dan said Windy had some trouble the first time they tried to breed her so not even sure she will go into heat. If not then Tipper is due to go into heat in the summer and Dan would put us on that list. We would only get a puppy if Tipper had 4 males if Windy was not able to have a litter as those on that waiting list would automatically be put first on Tipper's waiting list.


 My question is we had three Golden Furbabies and two passed away of cancer (we found out later the supposedly reputable pet store did not purchase from puppy mills or backyard breeders, but they did). You mentioned in your email that you purchased Amber and Cosi from Happy Acres and they also passed away from cancer. Would you mind if I asked how old they were? I know your post goes back to 2013 but if Shirley and Dan haven't changed in trying to breed outside the cancer gene then we are not sure they would be the breeder for us. I don't want to prejudge as that is not fair but can't help but notice how little information they give on their website compared to say Harborview Goldens.


 Any information you can give us would be greatly appreciated as we are still grieving for our children and could not take another loss with a Golden that could possibility have cancer.


 Please take care and wishing you and your family a very happy spring.


 Warmest regards,
 Elizabeth


----------

